# Fort Hall Bottoms



## bmj (Sep 22, 2007)

Has anyone ever fished this place in Idaho? If so, can you tell me the cost of the tribal permit to get on there, and where I could get one. thanks.


----------



## GRIFF (Sep 22, 2007)

I think you have to wait in line and they are around $400 for Fort Hall permits. I think you can buy day permits not really sure how much they are. I understand they are worth every penny. I could never afford the permit while I was going to school at ISU. The place to call would be All Seasons Anglers in Pocatello.
Later,
Griff


----------



## bmj (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I'll give them a call. I was noticing that the waterfowl hunting permits are priced very high so I was guessing that fishing would be steep too. Still, I would like to see if I can get on for a day without breaking the bank. Thanks again.


----------

